# Leopard Gecko Morph help with breeding projects



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

So I am plotting breeding plans for the next couple of years and interested in people's opinions...

I have......

MALES:
Super-Snow
Mac Snow Tremper Albino
Giant Tremper Albino, really high contrast orange and cream; great big bruiser

Poss. Murphy's Patternless (melanistic, deep grey tone gecko)


FEMALES:
Super-Hypo (melanistic, by which I mean "almost black shaded")
Super-Hypo
"Chocolate" Tablino
Tablino (poss. Mac Tablino)
Giant High orange Sunglow w/ GREAT Carrot Tail
Wild Type, proper chunky girl w/ a stunning green brow.


Trying to find a pale RAPTOR pair in Scotland but not having much luck on that front.... :bash:

Looking to work on some long scale breeding projects just for interest, so any idea's would be great as I'm crap w/ morphs and what I can make.

I have a gorgeous little Jungle Mac Snow female, Mac Snow male, SHCTB Male for breeding next year, if we can work from these in future plans as well.

If there's anything really interesting I could make with the addition of a morph let me know as I'm always willing to expand the collection. :lol2:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

You have some great leos to work with. Always try and produce leos that are appealing to you. If you dont like the look theres no satisfaction. Take a trip down to Doncaster and visit one of the three shows this year and see what else people are doing. Check out the US breeders if you want to see the most amazing morphs ever.

happy breeding

Phil


----------

